# Russell Brand-is He Turning Into A Sikh?



## Harry Haller (Sep 20, 2012)

:


----------



## Harry Haller (Sep 20, 2012)

Charity starts at home (after yoga class of course): Russell Brand helps out homeless man by giving him his T-shirt and a lift 



He has been a heroin addict, an alcoholic and, at one point, arguably one of Britain's most hated men after Manuelgate. 
But one thing you can say about Russell Brand, is that he has a compassion for the vulnerable - and it isn't just for TV or Parliament Select Committees.
The comedian was seen offering a helping hand to a homeless man as he left a yoga class in Los Angeles yesterday (Thursday).

Wearing his usual yoga garb of harem trousers, sandals and flowing scarf, the 37-year-old bumped into a man who appeared to be homeless in an alleyway as he walked towards his Range Rover.

Recognising that the man was somewhat down on his luck, the altruistic comedian rushed to his car and offered the man some water.
Once the gentleman was slightly less parched, the actor shook his hand and engaged him in conversation, perhaps offering him with a few words of wisdom.

After assessing his situation the kind-hearted funnyman donated a white t-shirt to the struggling man and after even more conversation, he offered him a lift in his car.
Russell was believed to be overheard saying they were going to an Alcoholics Anonymous (AA) meeting.
It's been reported that before bumping in to the famous Essex joker, the man was seen rolling around in the dirty parking space and appeared to be under the influence of some kind of narcotics.

The former husband of Katy Perry is no stranger to AA meetings himself.
As a former heroin and sex addict and recovering alcoholic, Russell regularly attends both AA and NA meeting.
He also cites his practice of Transcendental Meditation as a significant factor in his recovery.

Daily Mail UK


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Sep 20, 2012)

I think he just has some 3HO friends:


----------



## Rory (Sep 20, 2012)

Meh.


----------



## Rory (Sep 20, 2012)

In my opinion 3HO and Sikhism have very little to do with eachother.
Russell Brand practiced yoga at a 3HO center in the past, I believe.
As someone said on here, 3HO "Sikhs" are interested in Sikhism because of their affection towards Yogi Bhajan - not because of their affection towards Guru Nanak.

I'm not sure how to feel about it, it makes me a little bit angry; 3HO have really sabotaged Sikhism in the West. I was disappointed when I asked my Buddhist friend what she knew about Sikhism, and she could only answer that the CDs she listens to for yoga (3HO "Spirit Voyage" yoga music...) have "Sikh chants". The extent of her knowledge of Sikhism was limited to 3HO yoga music. Sad.


----------



## TigerStyleZ (Sep 20, 2012)

Rory said:


> In my opinion 3HO and Sikhism have very little to do with eachother.
> Russell Brand practiced yoga at a 3HO center in the past, I believe.
> As someone said on here, 3HO "Sikhs" are interested in Sikhism because of their affection towards Yogi Bhajan - not because of their affection towards Guru Nanak.
> 
> I'm not sure how to feel about it, it makes me a little bit angry; 3HO have really sabotaged Sikhism in the West. I was disappointed when I asked my Buddhist friend what she knew about Sikhism, and she could only answer that the CDs she listens to for yoga (3HO "Spirit Voyage" yoga music...) have "Sikh chants". The extent of her knowledge of Sikhism was limited to 3HO yoga music. Sad.



Same here brother, but can we do? The whole panth is divided from such little issues, be it meat issue , ritual issue, caste issue whatever.. We can just learn learn learn about Sikhi  and try to spread the simple basics like Guru Nanak did with his comapssion love equality for all beings.. Of course sometimes we will fail, because we are humans and haven´t the same intellect and light Like our Guru Jis, but it is just the" trying" , that changes. It is up to us , we are the next generation... and people like here on SPN(just for example) ,laid the foundaiton , it is up to us to continue!

Fateh pajio.


----------



## Ambarsaria (Sep 20, 2012)

Folks I have done my part of bad.  That is finding something wrong in others.  I wish we could start rising above our own thresholds.  Too easy to find wrong versus right.  Let us see if we can help each other sort out some of the thoughts.  I started a thread but it did not get much traction as below,

http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/hard-talk/39054-sikhism-future-inclusion-or-exclusion.html

Any ideas or suggestions.

Sat Sri Akal.


----------

